# wolf dog?



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

am I the only one that thinks this is a bit off the wall?
Part Dog, Part Wolf, All Business - WSJ.com


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

The article is extremely lacking, but a wolfdog as a prison guard doesn't seem necessary since there are plenty of breeds made to excel at this exact job already, and I really don't think a wolfdog(depending on the content, these look like low content) would enjoy that kind of work at all. I'm guessing there's probably a lot of force involved with the training of these animals, which is very sad.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Completely bizarre.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

well the attempts of wolf hybrid , with GSD did not work for Pohranicni straze -- they were too spooky , would avoid , as would the wolf . I had a friend who was a trainer with this breeding co-operative . He showed me pictures of the Czech wolf dogs in pens immediately behind the cottage which was provided to him as part of his benefits. He was in charge of their care.

Also you would wonder if this cross, Malamute perfect for northern climate , and probably Timber wolf with thick coat and from northern climes, would be able to cope with the heat and humidity of Louisiana .


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I'd think a loud, crowded, and unpredictable place like a prison would be the last place for a wolf or wolf dog, but I think I only got part of the article. Does the article go any further than those first three paragraphs?

What's a wolf hybrid doing here that a GSD or Mal couldn't do?


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

This is got to be one of the dumbest things I ever read! and it said in its few little words malamute not GS crossed with stupid!!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I didn't want to have to subscribe to the WSJ in order to read the complete article, but from the little I read on the first page I wonder if maybe the mere concept of these wolf/dog hybrids isn't enough to keep the prisoners from attempting to escape while they're on duty at night? I "assume" that they use human guards during the day?


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

This story reminds me of this Blake Shelton video


----------



## Dr. Teeth (Mar 10, 2011)

Stupid, yes, but then if you can create a whole lot of fear with some scary wolf that can't be reasoned with you've done the job of keeping the real animals in their cages. It's still stupid though.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Yet they have the prisoners interacting and training them...

But I am sure those prisoners would never tell their fellow prisoners that they are able to be worked with...

Plus like Carmen says...wolves like to avoid. I think I see GSDs in the kennel picture slideshow (you can see those without a membership). 

I hope the prisoners are closely supervised with those dogs for the dogs' sake.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Somewhere, somehow, someone tied to the prison system is making money off this.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I can see it now: one of those inmates will be living high off the hog after they've been bitten and they've settled their lawsuit. And the animals will all be PTS. I can't find the words to express how I feel - asinine doesn't even come close!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Truly, truly stupid. I can't imagine what they would have to do with these wolfdogs to make them "guard" dogs--neither Malamutes nor wolves are particularly good at that. All I can think is that the prisoners are afraid of the vicious "wolves" guarding them?


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Freestep, you've made a good point: maybe they're such hard-core criminals that they've been through the system so many times they know how a K9 behaves. The thought of a vicious wild animal tearing them to pieces might instill some fear. Hey, maybe they'll use big cats next


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Other than fear, there doesn't seem to be a point to this. GSDs could do this job without creating hybrids that are unstable. Maybe they didn't want to put out the money for well trained GSDs or Mals?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

You only need one prisoner with dog knowledge to blow the wolf dogs' cover.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I found this article, I think it has to do with the same as the OP article, but I'm not signed up to view the whole thing.

Wolf dog to patrol Angola | Home | The Advocate — Baton Rouge, LA


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Jag said:


> Other than fear, there doesn't seem to be a point to this. GSDs could do this job without creating hybrids that are unstable. Maybe they didn't want to put out the money for well trained GSDs or Mals?


Yep I agree!! a malamute and wolf cross doesn't sound like a good cross breed for protection, but then again I woulld never put a wolf in to the mix either. Unstable isn"t even the half of it if you ask me. And someone must be real mislead if they think there is a wolf in the gene to give it that extra "ump" to protect them! NO, NO that is not what happens!! I should get a lion or a tigger next and mix it with my house cat! HECK NO!!!


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

i wonder if the breed is hard to train??


----------



## Silver Black sable (Aug 29, 2012)

Caesar milan has an episode about wolf dog and he has wolf dog experts come in and talk they say a wolf dog is more difficult to train than other dogs because they are part wild part domestic and that they really have to have special care and enclosures large yard, tall fence, cement under the fence to keep from digging under and that they can be rather high maintenance


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Lucy Dog said:


> I'd think a loud, crowded, and unpredictable place like a prison would be the last place for a wolf or wolf dog, *but I think I only got part of the article. Does the article go any further than those first three paragraphs?*





?...idk


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

harmony said:


> Yep I agree!! a malamute and wolf cross doesn't sound like a good cross breed for protection, but then again I woulld never put a wolf in to the mix either. Unstable isn"t even the half of it if you ask me. And someone must be real mislead if they think there is a wolf in the gene to give it that extra "ump" to protect them! NO, NO that is not what happens!!* I should get a lion or a tigger next and mix it with my house cat! HECK NO!!*!


:rofl:


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Here's a different article but , I believe it has something to do with the program?

Wolf hybrid will do life at Angola | ohmidog!


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> :rofl:


 
You made me laugh so hard when I seen this, Thank You... Kate, katsmus, (if I may call you that) seems like a very nice person!!!


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

I didn't want to subscribe for the whole paper just to read one article either ...so I found this one.
Kat


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Syaoransbear said:


> The article is extremely lacking, but a wolfdog as a prison guard doesn't seem necessary since there are plenty of breeds made to excel at this exact job already, and I really don't think a wolfdog(depending on the content, these look like low content) would enjoy that kind of work at all. I'm guessing there's probably a lot of force involved with the training of these animals, which is very sad.


I have no idea as to the content...there is a photo in last article.
can you tell?


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

KatsMuse said:


> I have no idea as to the content...there is a photo in last article.
> can you tell?


In the first article if you click on slideshow there are a bunch of pictures. They all look low content except for the last one, which looks like a mid but it's hard to tell from just that picture.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Syaoransbear said:


> In the first article if you click on slideshow there are a bunch of pictures. They all look low content except for the last one, which looks like a mid but it's hard to tell from just that picture.


Thank you...didn't see slide show before. I agree. 
 Kat


----------

